# Lmao.



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Check out this guys myspace pictures. He is a real badass. http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=80929030


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh my God!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Ok, I can't take it...He looks so assine it HAS to be a put up job!


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

Yep... Pretty bad ass for a process server. 
I can't decide which pic is the best. Maybe do a Poll?


----------



## BPD3352 (Apr 18, 2007)

NYPD- been there done that. HAHAHAHAHAHA

A Navy SEAL too!! I can't believe hes not a Call Firefighter.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)




----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

he looks like a shit sandwich in ALL his pictures.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

...wow


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I want to be just like him when i grow up...


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for blowing up my spot MC. I thought I cancelled my myspace account.










btw, this was in his 'I'm a huge fan of Public Enemy' phase. He had the Chuck D action figure too.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

did i read right saying he was a Seal? not with those arms


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

looks like a Guardian Angels reject.


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

Jeusus...I told Gill to keep his myspace profile private....:GNANA:


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Whacker...with a capital W!


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

oh for christ's sake.

suprise, suprise... ladies, he's single!


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

rocksy1826 said:


> oh for christ's sake.
> 
> suprise, suprise... ladies, he's single!


- I'll fight you for him! :heart:


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

someone outta turn him in to authetiSEAL.


----------



## amf232 (Jun 14, 2005)

his arms are HUGE! hope he soesn't try to lock me up.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

cmagryan said:


> - I'll fight you for him! :heart:


to the death!

*swoons*


----------

